# 1200 mile service on S54



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I just dropped my baby off for the 1200 mile service and I must have told them about 5 times 'be sure to use the 10W-60 oil'. Poor guy must have thought I'm a paranoid lunatic (flame suit on).

I remember seeing some posts somewhere (maybe .org) about dealers putting in the 5W-30. I look in my 2001 M Roadster Service booklet and on the 1200 mile service description page I see the 5W-30 p/n 07 51 0 017 866 called out twice! I pointed that out to the service rep and he goes 'yeah, yeah we know to use 10W-60.' 

I hope so.


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

Everyone goes "let them do the oil change -- it's only $30 for the labor". Never is it mentioned that only when you do the change (or stand there and watch it) can you be sure that you're getting the right oil. 

Alex


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Maybe I am a paranoid lunatic . . .*

the service rep had to really know I was worried when he saw me in the parts dept. verifying that they had 10W-60 in stock! :tsk:


----------



## MaxxM3 (Jul 17, 2002)

:lmao: 
I understand your feelings...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*It turned out okay . . .*

I looked over the paperwork and even though the service booklet said 5W-30, the technicians pre-printed checklist listed 10W-60.

I also looked at the service order printed up by the rep and it says 'customer wants to make sure 10W-60 oil is used' :lmao:

I should get it scanned


----------



## TURBO930 (Sep 6, 2002)

If they did their job a sticker was placed under the hood saying to use the new 10-60 oil and one should have been placed in the owners manual as well. their is no charge for this service.


----------



## tlaselva (Aug 21, 2002)

I just got my 1200 service also done last week.
When I inquired about the oil change, they told me that the oil change was not a scheduled service at the 1200 mark  .
Can anyone confirm this?
Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tlaselva said:


> *I just got my 1200 service also done last week.
> When I inquired about the oil change, they told me that the oil change was not a scheduled service at the 1200 mark  .
> Can anyone confirm this?
> Thanks. *


correct for M3's


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

tlaselva said:


> *I just got my 1200 service also done last week.
> When I inquired about the oil change, they told me that the oil change was not a scheduled service at the 1200 mark  .
> Can anyone confirm this?
> Thanks. *


It's not. You get transmission and differential oil replaced.

It's just a good practice with the S54 engine to get your oil changed as well. :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

tlaselva said:


> *I just got my 1200 service also done last week.
> When I inquired about the oil change, they told me that the oil change was not a scheduled service at the 1200 mark  .
> Can anyone confirm this?
> Thanks. *


Interesting. I have two things to check on. I know I did not get the 10w-60 sticker in the manual, because I kept that. I'll check under the hood.

I wonder if the oil change is not normally done, but because I was so insistant on the right oil, the service tech assumed I should get it. There was a check box item for it on the tech's checklist sheet. I'll pull that out also.

:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Interesting. I have two things to check on. I know I did not get the 10w-60 sticker in the manual, because I kept that. I'll check under the hood.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, there MAY be different requirements for the M3 vs. the M coupes and roadsters for the 1200 mile service, even though the engines are the same.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TURBO930 said:


> *If they did their job a sticker was placed under the hood saying to use the new 10-60 oil and one should have been placed in the owners manual as well. their is no charge for this service. *


Where should they place the sticker?

edit: I saw HTs car at the last club meeting and they put the sticker on the fan cover up front.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, there MAY be different requirements for the M3 vs. the M coupes and roadsters for the 1200 mile service, even though the engines are the same. *


Okay, I'm looking at a BMW NA 2001 Model Service Maintenance Checklist and it is peculiar:

For 1200 mile service, the spreadsheet shows the follwing cars getting 1200 mile service: M Roadster / Coupe, M3, M5 and Z8
The M Roadster / Coupe is the only one showing an engine oil change, but no transmission fluid change. The M3 and M5 show transmisssion fluid change, but no oil change. The Z8 shows neither. All other 1200 mile items are the same (diff. oil change, etc.)

Wonder what the difference is? :dunno:

Also checked and I do not have the 10W-60 oil sticker, so I'll have to get that next time I'm in.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Okay, I'm looking at a BMW NA 2001 Model Service Maintenance Checklist and it is peculiar:
> 
> ...


The M Roadster/Coupes have a different transmission (5 speed rather than 6 speed). I have no idea why the difference in engine oil changes.

The under hood sticker replaces the old 5W-30 sticker. The change to 10W-60 for S54 engines didn't occur until the summer of 2001.


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

tlaselva said:


> *I just got my 1200 service also done last week.
> When I inquired about the oil change, they told me that the oil change was not a scheduled service at the 1200 mark  .
> Can anyone confirm this?
> Thanks. *


The Canadian practice and service sheet is different than the US. There was an extended discussion on this on the z3 section of .org.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BMWNA has decided to include a free oil change during the 1200 mile service for M3's now


----------

